# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Сайты с качественным юмором и прочим контентом

## ringo87

Всем привет!
А давайте тут соберем сайты с действительно качественным юмором и прочими интересными вещами.
Надоели уже сайты уровня фишек и иже с ними..

Последнее время в свободное время на работе и дома я стабильно зависаю на следующих сайтах:

1) www.normalochka.ru
Что нравится, действительно качественный отбор  контента, очень редко проскакивает быдло-юмор, много познавательных видео  и т.д.
Весь контент разбит по разделам, типа юмор, новости, мир и тд.. также можно фильтровать по типу : видео, картинки, шутки .. Осторожно, зависнуть тут можно очень плотно
На сайте нет рекламы, видимо так как он недавно появился.. это очень радует

2) www.zalipalovo.ru
Интересный сайт формата один клик- один интересный пост.. когда хочется просто с интересом убить время.. просто жмешь следующий пост , пока не надоест.. база достаточно большая, я пока очень редко попадаю на повторы

3) Spynet.ru
Более коммерческий сайт ,с личными блогами, но все равно определенно есть на что посмотреть.. 

4) Ну и конечно, www.dirty.ru, это классика интернета, тут проскальзывает полная фигня, но бывает и абсолютный экслюзив

Интересно услышать рекомендации от вас :)

----------


## ZonticK

мне кажется что тут должен быть добавлен топ один по юмору www.bash.org.ru

----------

